# Salomon boot inner lace lock



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

mrpez said:


> any have experience with these? i just bought a new pair of 2010 Salomon Brigade boots. they're perfect except for one thing: the lace lock. my friend had salomon boots and the mechanism that locks the inner lacing system broke, so the laces wouldnt stay tight. granted, the boots were pretty old, but im still worried it might break.
> 
> anyone have experience with these?
> 
> my old boots were burton boots, and i really prefer the inner lacing system on those...


I have a pair of F-24s from a few years back. The lock never really stayed too tight on the inner lace, but with the inner system is sewn into the actual boot, so when I pull the outer laces tight, I'm more than good to go. When I tighten the Inner Laces, I roll the string around the tab at the end up to the lock and just tuck the whole roll into the pocket on the tongue. My inner laces never loosen on me.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I've been wearing F22s for two seasons now. A couple of weeks ago, the lace lock insert popped out of the boot and I thought I was fucked. But, a shop was able to pop it back in and it's been fine since. I'm just a little more careful with it now.


----------



## carsbybigd (Mar 20, 2010)

Is that the black plastic thing that the laces go through ? If so where can you buy more of them ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

*Same Problem w/ Lace Lock!*



mrpez said:


> any have experience with these? i just bought a new pair of 2010 Salomon Brigade boots. they're perfect except for one thing: the lace lock. my friend had salomon boots and the mechanism that locks the inner lacing system broke, so the laces wouldnt stay tight. granted, the boots were pretty old, but im still worried it might break.
> 
> anyone have experience with these?
> 
> my old boots were burton boots, and i really prefer the inner lacing system on those...


New and not breaking yet but not staying in place well either. Salomon boot-Malato and Women's Kiana are well worth it. Trying to order a small marine cleat online then take to shoe shop to have installed. Salomon claims not to have had any clompaints on this when we called them direct. But just hope they come up with a replacement part for next season!


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

2010 brigades now have the same liner locks as salomons high end boots. It's a decent, sturdy lock that will stay in place if you do it right (roll liner lace completely onto pull tab, stuff tab deep in tongue pocket)

Older brigades had a very flimsy liner lace "lock" that was entirely separate from the liner...the shells also had a crappy first gen version of "speed powerlace" that never stayed tight 

Even if your liner lock breaks, shouldn't matter too much till you get it fixed. If your boot shell is locked tight, the liner isn't moving (could be an issue with standard laces, though).


----------

